# my recent run with tren



## mistah187 (Sep 17, 2013)

So I am coming to the end of my cycle which was low test(250a week) high tren(150Eod).  Cycle was decent... I was disappointed to find I Don't respond to well to tren I guess. Gains where minimal and strength was up but no more then a test and var cycle. I took caber @ .5 twice a week and adex . 25.
I actually stopped the tren around 8 weeks and upped my test up to only 550 a week and felt better and stronger. Ran this along with some var. 
Diet was decent as well. Not a competition diet, but clean and 4-5 meals a day. Probably gonna run a nice test deca cycle for winter.
I'm not bashing tren...  so nobody pop their top. lol. Just didn't work out for me and figured I would share.


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice review 187, im lookin forward in the near future runnin tren hopefully I get some results.  Its funny cuz my boy was on tren and didnt feel crap.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 17, 2013)

mistah i had the same experience intel i upped my dose of test  and lower my tren,HOOOGE difference bro, i ran 800mg of test and 525mg of tren, you need to experiment.


----------



## bronco (Sep 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> So I am coming to the end of my cycle which was low test(250a week) high tren(150Eod).  Cycle was decent... I was disappointed to find I Don't respond to well to tren I guess. Gains where minimal and strength was up but no more then a test and var cycle. I took caber @ .5 twice a week and adex . 25.
> I actually stopped the tren around 8 weeks and upped my test up to only 550 a week and felt better and stronger. Ran this along with some var.
> Diet was decent as well. Not a competition diet, but clean and 4-5 meals a day. Probably gonna run a nice test deca cycle for winter.
> I'm not bashing tren...  so nobody pop their top. lol. Just didn't work out for me and figured I would share.



Any negative or bad sides while you were on tren?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2013)

What was your expectation?


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 17, 2013)

Tren is great, but I really think its overhyped

Give me some test+deca and some letro, and I'll be just as lean but more full

Then again parabolas is what mostly made Ronnie Coleman...


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 17, 2013)

No bad sides... a tiny bit of night sweats but nothing that kept me awake. My expectations where just to run some tren.  I like to go into things and experience them myself to see how it goes. Now the things u hear about tren and feeling like a God and it being so much stronger Than test where things I obviously heard but I went in with a blank slate. 
And Loos I def gonna experiment that is what we do right. I like to try different stuff out. I had heard some good things about high then low test and gave it a go. I'll do some test and deca next and then maybe I'll try another new cycle to experiment.


----------



## HDH (Sep 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> No bad sides... a tiny bit of night sweats but nothing that kept me awake. My expectations where just to run some tren.  I like to go into things and experience them myself to see how it goes. Now the things u hear about tren and feeling like a God and it being so much stronger Than test where things I obviously heard but I went in with a blank slate.
> And Loos I def gonna experiment that is what we do right. I like to try different stuff out. I had heard some good things about high then low test and gave it a go. I'll do some test and deca next and then maybe I'll try another new cycle to experiment.



People will feel different on Tren. If I run low Test and I Tren I feel shitty.

I will have to agree with one of the posts above and say up the Test. Works well for me.

HDH


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2013)

Exact same with me. However, I was even running the Tren at 1g/week. Body just doesnt respond well to Tren, sadly. Was looking for that cut and strength gains. Diet was in check, moderated by Spongy. Guess some of us and tren dont agree. Also... I varied my doses on test and tren (high/low, medium/medium, low/high).


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I'm not totally sold on tren.. gains were ok but have had better luck with test npp.. I felt like shit and lose my appetite.. was strong tho with no food in me which was weird..lol but will run again and prob change doses and few other things..


----------



## SteelBlue (Sep 21, 2013)

I've never ran low test high tren but u need a good amount of test to put on size.... If u were cuttin I would imagine low test high tren would work but guess it depends on what ur trying to get out of it


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know why the tren/test combo is always black and white-high test/low tren or low test/high tren

Am I the ONLY one to prefer moderate test/moderate tren (750mg test e/600mg tren e)??

Even so, I feel tren is GREATLY overrated...you ALWAYS hear:

"man I'm like superman on tren, I'm gettin shredded and strong as ****, and gettin huge at same time"

I strongly believe that the majority are 160-170lb mother ****ers running tren, and due to their lack of experience, think tren is godly 

Not only have they NEVER been over a fairly lean 200lbs (even though they're 5'8-9 and above), they aren't even in 3/4/5 club (minimum 300 bench, 400 squat, 500 dead)

That same majority get bad sides and still run it, having convinced themselves it's a magical steroid

More people would get WAAAY more out of deca, test, dbol/anadrol, (also eq if a bber) WITH letro...you will be huge, strong, and extremely lean and dry WITHOUT many/strong sides 

luckily I get no sides with the ONLY exceptions being lethargy from tren above the 450mg mark OR if I run 3g of gear (and that's if using more than two compounds..3g total of test+deca won't make me lethargic)

Regardless, STILL EXPERIMENT! It's only good for fat loss/precontest (raises metabolism too much to put on a lot of mass, lean gains or not

*There's my rant on tren..just overrated steroid LOVED by the inexperienced and/or sub-par gear response genes (ie 99% ppl on forums lol)*


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 21, 2013)

hulk.  
I  think its been well established that you get little to no sides on all of your posts. 
ive said before that its preference.  those may not want to run deca(deca dick) or they are prone to gyno(test)  I actually preffer nand/eq/tren/ and mast as an AI.  not to big on orals.  your cycles are not so moderate as you claim.  I feel that trt doses are moderate.  I get "average" gains on moderate cycles and enjoy that I dont need over a gram at a time.  

ive exhausted this discussion with you before...ill remove myself from further posts.

thanks


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 21, 2013)

sparticus said:


> hulk.
> I  think its been well established that you get little to no sides on all of your posts.
> ive said before that its preference.  those may not want to run deca(deca dick) or they are prone to gyno(test)  I actually preffer nand/eq/tren/ and mast as an AI.  not to big on orals.  your cycles are not so moderate as you claim.  I feel that trt doses are moderate.  I get "average" gains on moderate cycles and enjoy that I dont need over a gram at a time.
> 
> ...



Ah crap, I do say that a lot...IM NIPPING IT IN THE BUD!

Didn't even realized I parroted "no sides" so much lol,I am officially done with that! 

*also I'm very sorry*, I didn't direct that at you at all-just the recent trend with trenbolone I've seen all across the net, ya know?

IT IS PREFERENCE! Totally agree, that's why I said "still experiment"-everyone is different

Again I'm sorry bud, didn't mean to annoy/insult/hurt anyone's feelings, it was a general rant

Carry on


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah tren is not what its racked up to be at all. Yes it great and unique but high tren low test isnt the end all be all. Best gains on tren where 500 tren a week 1g test. I also feel like i gotta eat even more on tren to get the full mass effect.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2013)

Low Test / Moderate Tren works phenomenal for me as a recomp. 

I'm older than most of you bucks, and trying to keep the amount of gear I run fairly low is a priority. Presently am running 200 Mg Test C / 400 Mg Tren E and loving it. Strength is up, gym endurance, some lean gains. 

Next run, I'll bulk again and run Test & Deca.


----------

